# 5510 or 5520



## wtso538 (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been looking at getting a larger tractor for a 200 acre spot. Will be used mostly for planting/maintaing pasture and moving hay.

The 5510/5520 with 4WD seems to be a good choice as the weight and width work out for me to move it around on my existing trailer. There seems to be a decent choice of used ones listed for around $20k to $30k and I like the fact it's put together here in the states.

I've not come across any negatives so far in my search of forums and internet sites about these. I'd appreciate anyone with comments on these tractors.

Nick


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

How much of the 200 acres are you going to hay yourself?
If you want to cut an acre every six minutes you are going to need more HP...like a 6100D.
If you are going to round bale the large size...that too will require 100HP machines to be efficient


----------



## wtso538 (Mar 19, 2011)

Paul:

I am wanting to stay out of the baling business and if needed have it hired out to be baled. My goal is to use it to spray, aerorate and plant winter grass.

Nick


----------



## wtso538 (Mar 19, 2011)

*5101*

Went totally different and went with a 5101. The choice was between it and a 6115 that the local dealership had. The 0% for 60 months and loader for the 5101 package was too hard to resist.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay........ Now how about some pictures darn it? I love those 5000 series tractors. Too tough!


----------

